
Comcast incorrectly charged 2k customers for exceeding data cap - charles_f
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/comcast-incorrectly-charged-2000-customers-for-exceeding-data-cap/
======
charles_f
What scares me the most with consumption economy - the seller is reporting
your use and there's little you can do to track yourself. In the case of
Comcast it's pretty easy to detect, but when it's AWS or Azure reporting more
than what you actually consumed, how do you detect, and how do you prove?

